# carioca 656 leisure battery



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

i have ci carioca 656 on a ducatto 2.3 2005. it has one leisure battery situated under passenger seat, under drivers seat there is ,what i think,charging system.i am hoping to fit another leisure battery so hoping someone here has same van and could info me with their setup. 
new to m/homing (9 months) so any hints would be aprec/appreci/apprecciat/ helpful.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Haven't tried it, but this will at least bump you.
Gerry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure, but think you will have to use part of a locker for the extra battery.do remember to make sure it is vented.

cabby


----------

